# Muffins Sticking to Papers



## maryann (Nov 17, 2005)

When I bake muffins they always stick to the papers.
I would be very happy with a solution to this.


----------



## htc (Nov 17, 2005)

Quick spray w/ oil or try the muffin paper that looks like aluminum foil. Mine used to stick too, until I started spraying w/ PAM.


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2005)

Moved to Muffins.

Hi MaryAnn, do you take the muffins out of the tins right away? Or try to take the paper off while they are still warm? Sometimes those will be the problem. I would suggest that you leave the muffins sitting in the tins for just a few minutes and then move them to a cooling rack. Try to resist them until they have cooled a bit and then try pulling the paper off. If those little tricks fail, then I say either buy silicone pans, or spray your muffin tins and forget about the papers all together.

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Ken (Nov 18, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Moved to Muffins.
> 
> Hi MaryAnn, do you take the muffins out of the tins right away? Or try to take the paper off while they are still warm?


Take the paper off?  Oh.  I _thought_ they tasted weird.


----------

